# New M6 caught testing!!!



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

sweet... :thumbup:


----------



## grigia42 (Aug 10, 2004)

Look Great


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks Great.

What's that thing on the roof? 

MG


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Interlagos Blue looks amazing :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Damn! :yikes: 

I'd take one of those in a hearbeat!


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

:drool:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

mikeg said:


> Looks Great.
> 
> What's that thing on the roof?
> 
> MG


 Looks like a bullet cam


----------



## wookiehoth (Jun 14, 2003)

What is that thing in front of the rear wheel ? It looks dumb.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

:clap:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

wookiehoth said:


> What is that thing in front of the rear wheel ? It looks dumb.


Maybe the car just jumped a huge curb, or it's that stuff to disguise the car from car paparazzi, or maybe it's Bangle's latest "innovation." :dunno:


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

machmeter said:


> Maybe the car just jumped a huge curb, or it's that stuff to disguise the car from car paparazzi, or maybe it's Bangle's latest "innovation." :dunno:


That is definitely some masking tape. I am expecting the new M6 to have wide rear subframe, like the E46 does.:thumbup: This tape is definitely to mask the differences fromt the 645i. Also, there is some tape on the bodykit, so I am assuming that this is to cover the NEW M6 bodykit.

Finally, a real MMMMMM car. We havent seen any of those for some time.(except the M5)

These photos were taken from a stability test. That explains the antenna.

This will be a car for the enthusiasts. Finally.


----------

